# Blacktail down



## The100road (Oct 22, 2017)

I went to eastern Washington this year as I have for the past 20 years for deer season to try to get a whitetail or mule deer. The hunting was so slow that I came back 4 days early to hunt the wet side and go after a blacktail.

Got this guy on Thursday morning. Not as big as my 2015 buck but it's a pretty decent blacktail for the area.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 22, 2017)

Congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 22, 2017)

Yummy!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 22, 2017)

Great job Stan! When's the cookout?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Oct 22, 2017)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Great job Stan! When's the cookout?



Haha. Weekends are pretty booked for the winter. I usually let them hang longer but I already have him all butchered up. Wanted to get it done before I go back to work on Monday.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2017)

Meat!!!!!

Good looking deer....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 22, 2017)

Great looking buck! and even better looking burger

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 23, 2017)

Congrats on a nice buck Stan! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 23, 2017)

Congrats on the kill! Lots of good eating there! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 24, 2017)

Nice job Stan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 24, 2017)

Was this with your muzzleloader? I'm just getting into it myself.


----------



## The100road (Oct 24, 2017)

justallan said:


> Was this with your muzzleloader? I'm just getting into it myself.



This one was not. I muzzleload for elk and rifle hunt for deer. 

Highly recommend the Knight muzzleloaders if you haven’t got one already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Oct 24, 2017)

Nice job Stan. Congrats

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 24, 2017)

I like northern Mississippi's version of primitive firearm... Single shot over 40 cal. is primitive weapon. Bought a Handi Rifle in 45-70 to shoot up there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LSCG (Oct 24, 2017)

great job Stan!

seeing all this venison is making me hungry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Oct 25, 2017)

Good job Stan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

